# Suche ein Spiel...



## Lichkingkiller (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo, Community

Ich bin seit einiger zeit auf der Suche nach einem Spiel wo mann:
Als gaaaaanz große Kreatur kämpft(oder sonst was macht).
gegen andere große(oder kleine) Kreaturen kämpft(oder halt was andere macht).

Nur das Problem is ich weiß nicht nach was ich suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schon mal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am besten wär's natürlich wenn es Kostenlos ist.

PS:Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten, den ich schreib gerne klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Ist es Black & White? Da spielt man zwar Gott, aber Gottes Haustier kann recht gross werden und dann kämpft man gegen die Tiere der anderen Götter.

Hast du nicht ein bisschen mehr Infos?


----------



## Lichkingkiller (24. Juni 2009)

nein, nein so war das net gemeint.

ich such nach nem spiel, nicht das es erraten werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
(Ich sollt mich wohl in nächster zeit besser ausdrüken^^)
Oder meinst du den post anders?


----------



## Medmius (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nicht geraten^^ Ich dachte, dass Black & White das Spiel wäre, das du sucht.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn dir das Kleinschreiben gefällt, dann mach es auch. Und zwar durchgängig ;D

Vieleicht "Doshin the Giant"?

Noch eine Frage: KENNST du das gesuchte Spiel, oder willst du das wir eins für dich FINDEN? (Alá kennt jemand eine gute Punk-Rock Band?) 
Wenn zweiteres probiers mal mit Flashgame Seiten, da findeste immer was.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

Godzillaaaaaaaaaaaa xD glaube für den gamecube gab es mal en gutes halt riesige kreaturen und städte geheb nebenbei glaube ich auch kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (24. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: KENNST du das gesuchte Spiel, oder willst du das wir eins für dich FINDEN? (Alá kennt jemand eine gute Punk-Rock Band?)
> Wenn zweiteres probiers mal mit Flashgame Seiten, da findeste immer was.


das zweite ich such ja ein gutes spiel wo mann mit schnellen schlägen(oder was auch immer) den gegner besiegt. am besten wär natürlich ein ähnliches kampfsystem wie in Transformers(ja ich hab ihn mir angeguckt und find den film gut).^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Probiers mal mit



oder ...naja


----------



## Lichkingkiller (25. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit
> 
> 
> 
> oder ...naja


das sieht vielversprechend aus... danke werd mich aber lieber noch nach testberichten und anderes umschauen.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.videogameszone.de/aid,559254/Ra...n/Review-Games/


----------



## Lichkingkiller (25. Juni 2009)

Hab nun einiges gefunden(tests, Reviews etc) und find... das es nich grad der knaller ist wenn ich mir einige sachen so durchlese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Da der Threadtitel schön past und es sinnfrei wäre einen neuen zu eröffnen Frage ich mal hier:

Ich such ein Spiel, ich kann mich nur an das Cover erinnern da ist im Hintergrund Verwüstung und im Vordergrund rechts ist ein Typ mit Kompletthelm dessen Visier gesplittert ist und das Auge sowie ein Stück des Gesichtes freigibt.


----------



## Abrox (13. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da der Threadtitel schön past und es sinnfrei wäre einen neuen zu eröffnen Frage ich mal hier:
> 
> Ich such ein Spiel, ich kann mich nur an das Cover erinnern da ist im Hintergrund Verwüstung und im Vordergrund rechts ist ein Typ mit Kompletthelm dessen Visier gesplittert ist und das Auge sowie ein Stück des Gesichtes freigibt.




Haze für die PS3?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Ach das gibt es nur für die PS3? Wat'n Dreck! Auf jeden Fall war es das, was ich meinte ^^ Danke dir!


----------



## Abrox (14. Juli 2009)

Hatte es bei meiner PS3 zusammen mit Motor Storm dabei. 

Nett gemacht, aber auch nur nett. Resistance ist da um einiges besser.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Hatte es bei meiner PS3 zusammen mit Motor Storm dabei.
> 
> Nett gemacht, aber auch nur nett. Resistance ist da um einiges besser.



ne Killzone 2 ist besser als beide spiele


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2011)

Uralter Thread der vorhanden ist, ist besser als einen neuen Thread uffmachen!

Hab das im buffed.de Forum vor Ewigkeiten vorgeschlagen bekommen: War ein Flashgame, bei dem man im Prinzip ein schwarzes, gerastertes Feld hat. Drückt man nun mit der Maus auf ein Feld, so gibt es einen Ton von sich und wird "gespeichert". Das Feld spielt die Töne nun in einer Welle von links nach rechts ab. Ähnlich wie gewisse DJ-Minimal Tablets oder so etwas.


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

Need auch mal Hilfe... Such eine MMO-RTS das ich früher mal gespielt hab.

Spiel war praktisch Free Trail mit P2P. Bis Level 10 oder so konnte man umsonst spielen, danach mußte man ein Abo zahlen.

Das Spiel besteht aus einer Weltkarte und mehreren Gebieten mit 3 Fraktionen die man jeweils auswählen kann. Ziel ist es immer möglichst viel Gebiet zu halten.
Man selber konnte mit seiner Truppe (verschiedene Einheiten die man upgraden und mehr konnte) durch die Gebiete laufen und sie erobern, solange kein anderer, gegnerischer Spieler in dem Gebiet war. Sobald dies der Fall war trat der Kampfmodus ein, bei dem das Gebiet dann auf der Karte markiert war. Ziel des Kampfes war es glaub etwas einzunehmen oder alle gegnerischen Einheiten zu vernichten (nicht mehr sicher). Es konnten immer jeweils die zwei kämpfenden Fraktionen beitreten und davon auch beliebig viele. Die Weltkarte mit den Gebieten war nach Level unterteilt (Glaub 1-10, 10-20, usw.)

Weiß eigentlich noch viele Details von dem Spiel, hab aber keine Ahnung wie es heißt und würde wissen ob es das noch gibt.

Hoffe jemand kann helfen.


----------



## Poall (8. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich suche ein SNES Spiel, das ich als Kind öfter beim Kumpel gespielt hab. Es ist ein Side-Scrolling Shoot und Beat'em up, ähnlich wie Gunstar Heroes, nur viel abgedrehter.
Man konnte es im 2 Spieler Coop spielen und es gab mehrere Charaktere zur Auswahl mit verschiedenen Special-Movies, z.B. ein Dragon-Punch oder so.
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr viel über das Spiel, nur das es einen Kampf auf einem fliegenden Objekt gab, glaube eine Art Flugzeug, das sich auch in schiefe Lagen begeben konnte. Außerdem hatte der Kampf mehrere Phasen in der man das Ding nach und nach zerkloppte.

Hoffe jemand weiß trotz der wenigen Infos um welches Spiel es sich handelt.

MfG


----------



## Arosk (8. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCQ-Nbinx78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Würde mir einfallen.


----------



## MasterCrain (8. Juni 2011)

Poall schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich suche ein SNES Spiel, das ich als Kind öfter beim Kumpel gespielt hab. Es ist ein Side-Scrolling Shoot und Beat'em up, ähnlich wie Gunstar Heroes, nur viel abgedrehter.
> Man konnte es im 2 Spieler Coop spielen und es gab mehrere Charaktere zur Auswahl mit verschiedenen Special-Movies, z.B. ein Dragon-Punch oder so.
> ...



Die beschreibung erinnert mich voll an Smash Brothers, aber wenn du das meintest hättest du wohl erwähnt das mario und Co als Charaktere spielbar sind


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2011)

Smash Brothers gibt's erst seit N64, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Ich such aber auch ein Spiel, was ich als Kind unheimlich gerne gespielt hab. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, es hieß irgendwas mit Cavemen oder so. War ähnlich wie die Siedler, allerdings eben unterirdisch. Man hat Gänge ausgegraben, Häuser gebaut, um mehr Arbeiter zu bekommen, Gebäude, um etwas herzustellen etc. Fand das damals auch echt lustig, weil die Animationen ziemlich witzig gestaltet waren. Leider find ich zu Cavemen nur das Caveman-Spiel, was es allerdings nicht ist, das is ja was ganz Anderes. Würd mich freuen, wenn mir wer helfen könnte =)


----------



## Dracun (8. Juni 2011)

Poall schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich suche ein SNES Spiel, das ich als Kind öfter beim Kumpel gespielt hab. Es ist ein Side-Scrolling Shoot und Beat'em up, ähnlich wie Gunstar Heroes, nur viel abgedrehter.
> Man konnte es im 2 Spieler Coop spielen und es gab mehrere Charaktere zur Auswahl mit verschiedenen Special-Movies, z.B. ein Dragon-Punch oder so.
> ...


Super Probotector?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZfCHuftlwlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Das "[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Side-Scrolling Shoot und Beat'em up[/font]" verwirrt mich - weil von der Beschreibung her könnte es auch Battle Toads vs. Double Dragon sein... aber Shoot? *g*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiMH5Je4O8k


----------



## Poall (9. Juni 2011)

Leider ist es keins der bisher genannten, aber vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und Mühen!

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es ein Shoot'em up war, vielleicht war es auch nur mit Nahkampf styles. Auf jeden Fall war die Grafik wirklich sehr geil und das Universum erinnerte ein wenig an Final Fantasy.
Außerdem glaube ich, dass es eine Frau, die wie eine futuristische Version der Amazone aus D2 aussah, und ein Mann mit etwas spacigerem Look gab.
Die moves waren sehr effektlastig und irgendwie auch kompliziert auszuführen...so z.B. (glaube ich) ein Drache der sich im Viereck bewegt.
Der Kampf auf dem Flugobjekt oder so begann auch sehr spektakulär, da man mit dem Ding abgehoben ist, als man drauf stand. Ich meine auch, dass es Augen hatte. 

Hach, es ist so schwer sich zu erinnern *g*

MfG


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2011)

Klingt nach Metroid bzw. Super Metroid. 

/e
Hab nochmal die erste Beschreibung gelesen, nope, kein Super Metroid.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. Juni 2011)

Nachdem du das mit den komplizierten moves erwähntest, nehme ich einfach mal an, dass es sich um keinen Streets of Rage teil handelt.


----------



## Arosk (9. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Super Probotector?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum linkst du Contra 3 unter Super Probotector? Nenn es doch bitte Contra, egal ob es in Europa unter dem Namen released wurde ^^

Ich erinnere auch nochmal:



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Need auch mal Hilfe... Such eine MMO-RTS das ich früher mal gespielt hab.[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> Spiel war praktisch Free Trail mit P2P. Bis Level 10 oder so konnte man umsonst spielen, danach mußte man ein Abo zahlen.
> 
> Das Spiel besteht aus einer Weltkarte und mehreren Gebieten mit 3 Fraktionen die man jeweils auswählen kann. Ziel ist es immer möglichst viel Gebiet zu halten.
> ...


----------



## Dracun (9. Juni 2011)

Ich kenn es nun mal unter Super Probotector und weiß das es hierzulande so hieß .. also warum sollte ich es dann nicht auch so nennen?
Ich sag ja auch Secret of Mana und net Seiken Densetsu. Weil es eben hierzulande so hieß.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Poall schrieb:


> Leider ist es keins der bisher genannten, aber vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und Mühen!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es ein Shoot'em up war, vielleicht war es auch nur mit Nahkampf styles. Auf jeden Fall war die Grafik wirklich sehr geil und das Universum erinnerte ein wenig an Final Fantasy.
> Außerdem glaube ich, dass es eine Frau, die wie eine futuristische Version der Amazone aus D2 aussah, und ein Mann mit etwas spacigerem Look gab.
> ...



Und du bist sicher, dass SNES das System ist?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum linkst du Contra 3 unter Super Probotector? Nenn es doch bitte Contra, egal ob es in Europa unter dem Namen released wurde ^^
> 
> Ich erinnere auch nochmal:



Fantasy oder Sci-Fi-Setting?


----------



## Poall (9. Juni 2011)

Zu 99 % war es der Super Nintendo, ja.
Möglich wären zwar auch N64 und Psone, aber nein, das kann nicht sein.
Es war ein Modul und ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Kumpel damals keinen N64 hatte. Außerdem haben wir auch andere Spiele wie Yoshis Island und Super Mario World gespielt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Poall schrieb:


> Zu 99 % war es der Super Nintendo, ja.
> Möglich wären zwar auch N64 und Psone, aber nein, das kann nicht sein.
> Es war ein Modul und ich bin mir sicher, dass mein Kumpel damals keinen N64 hatte. Außerdem haben wir auch andere Spiele wie Yoshis Island und Super Mario World gespielt.



Konnte man sich in der "Ebene" hoch und runter bewegen, wie hier?: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFCzN5wy5M8


----------



## Poall (9. Juni 2011)

Nein, das war nicht möglich. =)


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt nur noch ein: Undercover Cops, Metal Warrior, Cybernator oder Run Saber

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwTu2mYyjKA


----------



## Poall (9. Juni 2011)

Damn, vielen Dank ZAM !

Es ist in der Tat Run Saber 

Werde jetzt erstmal nostalgische Momente durchleben mit dem Spiel, welches ich nie beenden konnte. 

Wünsche einen angenehmen Abend!

MfG


----------



## Zukane (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich fand Crash Bandicoot immer toll als Kind und jetzt auch noch^^

Damals auf der PS1 gezockt ;D


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Darf ich nochmal an meine Spielesuche erinnern? *liebguck* Clonk, was ich per PN vorgeschlagen bekam, war es leider nicht :/

Allerdings ist mir noch eingefallen, dass es wirklich recht lustig gemacht war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, konnte man da unterirdisch auch ne Pizzabude oder ne Eisdiele und sowas hinstellen, Aufzüge bauen etc. =)


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juni 2011)

Sim Ant? Ich weiß nicht ob es psst, aber es ist das einzige Aufbauspiel fürn Snes im Untergrund, das ich kenne


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten noch "Sim Earth", aber konnte man da unterirdisch bauen? *grübel*


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Oh, hätte noch dazuschreiben sollen, dass das Spiel für den PC war, oder?  Sim Ant war es nicht, hab ich gegooglet, nö :/


----------



## Raema (9. Juni 2011)

Hört sich für mich nach "Wiggles" an:

Wikipedia:




> Der Spieler übernimmt in Wiggles die Herrschaft über einen Clan von Zwergen. Er erhält von Odin den Auftrag, sein entlaufenes „Hündchen“, den Fenriswolf, wieder einzufangen. Zu diesem Zweck müssen sich die Zwerge von der Erdoberfläche immer tiefer durch mehrere Level graben.
> 
> Das Spielprinzip kombiniert verschiedene Spielelemente anderer Aufbaustrategiespiele mit Rollenspiel und Adventure-Elementen. Neben dem Aufbau funktionierender Warenkreisläufe für die Versorgung der Zwerge mit Nahrung, Werkzeugen und Freizeitvergnügungen sind die Erkundung der riesigen Level und die Lösung verschiedener Quests wichtige Spielinhalte, wobei die Wiggles enorm viele Epochen der Menschheitsgeschichte durchleben, von der Steinzeit bis zu einem futuristischen Zeitalter.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh, hätte noch dazuschreiben sollen, dass das Spiel für den PC war, oder?  Sim Ant war es nicht, hab ich gegooglet, nö :/



Irgendein Tycoon? Zoo Tycoon? Rollercoaster  Tycoon?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2011)

Raema schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach "Wiggles" an:




An Wiggles dachte ich auch erst - aber ich erinner mich an keine Pizzabude.. *g*


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2011)

Mh ne, Wiggles isses auch nich. War noch in 2D-Optik, also quasi wie die Lemmings.

Ein Tycoon war es auch nicht. Zumindest definitiv nicht Zoo, Rollercoaster etc.

Ich danke euch trotzdem für eure Mühe mit mir, ich weiß, es ist schwer ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht Diggers? (gibt auch einen zweiten Teil)


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Mh ne, das war es auch nicht, geht aber von der Grafik her definitiv in diese Richtung. Alleine dafür, dass du es noch nicht aufgegeben hast, verbeuge ich mich vor dir


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mh ne, das war es auch nicht, geht aber von der Grafik her definitiv in diese Richtung. Alleine dafür, dass du es noch nicht aufgegeben hast, verbeuge ich mich vor dir



Ich hab meine Kindheit und Jugend mit dem ganzen Kram verschwendet, für irgendwas muss das ja gut gewesen sein *g* 
Das ist eher eine Herausforderung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Ich bedränge meine Mutter morgen nochmals, sich zu erinnern, wie das Spiel hieß. Die hat es nämlich auch gespielt. Aber kann sich auch nicht mehr an den Namen erinnern *seufz*

Edit: Selbst ausgeschlossen hab ich übrigens grade "The Humans", weil ich da über Diggers drauf gekommen bin.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Selbst ausgeschlossen hab ich übrigens grade "The Humans", weil ich da über Diggers drauf gekommen bin.



The Humans ist ja Lemmings mit anderem "Setting". Das hatte ich nicht im Sinn. Mir fällt auch nix mehr ein - das mit dem Pizzastand verwirrt mich *g*


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2011)

Es kann auch sein, dass ich mich da vertan habe in meiner Erinnerung. Ich mein, als ich das Spiel gespielt hab, war ich MAXIMAL 9, 10 Jahre alt. Eher jünger. Muss also nicht wirklich hundertprozentig sein, dass es einen Pizzastand gab, aber ich hatte das eben so in der Erinnerung.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juli 2011)

Sry für den Doppelpost, aber..... *trommelwirbel* Ich hab es gefunden! Es hieß nich "irgendwas mit Cavemen oder so", sondern "Caveland" und meine Mutter hatte die CD noch daheim rumfliegen.

Nun hab ich allerdings ein Problem - Es funktioniert nich auf meinem PC T_T Hab Windows 7 64bit, hab jetzt schon versucht, das in verschiedenen Kompatibilitätsmodi auszuführen (Win XP, Win 98, Win 95), aber die Setupdatei hängt sich sofort auf. Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, wie ich so n altes Spiel zum Laufen kriegen könnte?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht auf nem Alten Pc draufspielen? Bekommst sicherlich nen billiges Vieh iwo her.

Ich suche nen Spiel wo man kleine Männchen mit Fallen oder ähnlichem töten musste. Spiel ist glaube ich schon 10 Jahre alt?! 
und ich weiss noch das es ein Frankreichlevel mit Eiffelturm gibt. Das Spiel ist aus der Vogelperspektive und recht niedlich gestaltet.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2011)

Kannst du es noch etwas genauer Beschreiben? Nach der Beschreibung könnte nähmlich Command & Conger Alarmstufe Rot 2 passen. Aber ich habe da so ein bisschen Zweifel daran, dass es das ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2011)

Ist eher Knuffig gestaltet  So Siedler 3 knuffig mäßig. Man ist lang her, geht schlecht zu beschreiben.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2011)

Vom Genre her kann man aber sagen, dass es ein Strategiespiel war oder zumindest in die Richtung geht?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2011)

Ja, das schon eher. Ich kann es schlecht beschreiben da es mir letztens erst wieder im Bus eingefallen ist das ich das mal gespielt habe. Ich glaube [einer] der Entwickler ist UbiSoft, aber Wikipedia hat das Spiel unter dem Entwickler nicht aufgelistet.


----------



## Makalvian (15. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sry für den Doppelpost, aber..... *trommelwirbel* Ich hab es gefunden! Es hieß nich "irgendwas mit Cavemen oder so", sondern "Caveland" und meine Mutter hatte die CD noch daheim rumfliegen.
> 
> Nun hab ich allerdings ein Problem - Es funktioniert nich auf meinem PC T_T Hab Windows 7 64bit, hab jetzt schon versucht, das in verschiedenen Kompatibilitätsmodi auszuführen (Win XP, Win 98, Win 95), aber die Setupdatei hängt sich sofort auf. Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, wie ich so n altes Spiel zum Laufen kriegen könnte?



Wenn es so alt ist, probiers doch mal mit Dosbox.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/DOSBox_13015039.html

Wenn du nachher hilfe bei verzeichniss "mounten" brauchst einfach per Pn melden.


----------

